# Lighting coralife 6700K + coralife colormax



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

I setup my planted tank(29G) with coralife 6700K 31W + coralife colormax 31W. do I got 62W(2W+PG) for the plant? please advise.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

2wpg is perfect unless you can afford to inject compressed co2 can then go to higher lights. 
your 31x2 setup will grow pretty much anything that does not also require compressed co2.
I suggest burning only 1 bulb the first Month while your tank is cycling or you may have too
much algae getting established in your tank.


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

spypet said:


> 2wpg is perfect unless you can afford to inject compressed co2 can then go to higher lights.
> your 31x2 setup will grow pretty much anything that does not also require compressed co2.
> I suggest burning only 1 bulb the first Month while your tank is cycling or you may have too
> much algae getting established in your tank.


Thanks, is DIY CO2 can work. because my ballast can not run one bulb. my tank run since Feb 2011 but I re scaped 2-3 weeks ago.My plant do have algae problem. it light brown covered almost all the plant leaf. except the new shoot.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

algae most like due to your new tank cycling, not the light. I would recommend not dosing any ferts beside the Co2 and Excel, reducing the lights on period to 6 hours, and under feed your fish. do this for at least a Month and as your tank cycles, the algae should decrease as the plants grow - assuming you now have biologically capable substrate and filter media.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

otos will probably eat the brown algae.


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

I put 1 FSAE and 1 Albino AE. now the algae are gone except black beard algae. so I have to trim the infected leafs.
the picture taken two weeks ago. still not finish with the setup.


----------



## ramis (Feb 19, 2008)

It's easiest to remove the leaves that have black algae. It's possible to try to kill algae by removing plants and washing them with peroxide solution, but it's difficult to do. And I would add more plants to the tank, so that they can outcompete algae.


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

TWO MONTH already pass. THIS IS MY 29G. PLANTED TANK. WITH 62 WATTS LIGHT. Coralife 6700K 31W + Coralife colormax 31W.


----------

